# Mercer County



## bkos (Jan 26, 2018)

Found some small grays this morning before the rain hit. Southern Mercer County. Will return in a few days to see how things look. Good Luck All








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Douglas Gilmore (May 22, 2018)

Bout to check along the shenango river in Greenville hope the rain holds off


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Good Luck Douglas, post up some pics if you find any.


----------

